# Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009



## Fuggy

Hallo Zusammen,
es ist zwar ein wenig peinlich als ersten Beitrag in einem Forum gleich einen Hinweis auf eine andere Internetseite zu machen, aber ich hoffe nicht als Spammer deklariert zu werden. Zur Sache:

Ich habe eine Art Zufallsgenerator für die Prüfungsfragen zum Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009 erstellt und diesen schon teilweise mit Fragen gefüllt.
Für alle die gerne die Prüfungsfragen durchpauken/testen wollen, können hier bequem per Ausdruck sich eine Beispielprüfung (12 Fragen aus je einem Themengebiet, á 5 Themengebiete) rauslassen.
Bei jedem Reload wird eine neue Konstellation generiert, sodass man nahezu unendlich die Fragen durchpauken kann 

Die Eingabe der Fragen & Antworten gestaltet sich besonders langwierig, sodass ich um Geduld bitte, dass noch nicht alle Fragen und Antworten eingegeben sind. Diese werden im Lauf der nächsten Tage vervollständigt.
Ferner möchte ich darum bitten Nachsicht zu zeigen falls mir doch ein Fehler unterlaufen ist, und ich eine falsche Antwort als richtige deklariert habe. Wenn dem so ist, möchte ich um Mitteilung hier im Forum, oder demnächst auch via Kontaktformular auf der Page bitten.

So nun gar nicht weiter drumherum, in freudigster Erwartung von euerm Feedback. Euer Fuggy

http://www.myfishing.de


PS: Natürlich werden auch einige Grafischen und Inhaltlichen Änderungen in Zukunft folgen.


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

Hast Du das Verlinken Deiner *eigenen Seite* hier voeher mit den Admins abgestimmt?? Könnte Megger geben.... Ansonsten ist es von der Sache her nicht schlecht mit den Prüfungsfragen!!


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

Oh man, manche haben sich aber och. Das ist sein erster Post hier im AB. Woher soll er wissen das es Ärger geben könnte. Denke nich das er schon die Boardregeln durch hat. Davon mal ab, er hat nichmal Werbung oder ähnliches auf der Seite, wo sollen die Mod´s/Admin´s denn da nen Problem sehen.

@TE... Willkommen im AB, und die Seite...Ja da stimme ich MArtin zu, vond er Sache her nicht schlecht.....


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

Toxic, eigentlich sollte man die Regeln VOR dem ersten Posting lesen - nur so  nebenbei....


----------



## Fuggy

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

Den Schuh mit nicht gelesenen Boardregeln muss ich mir anziehen. 
Jedoch hoffe ich auf Verständnis, dass man hier ein Auge zudrückt. Und sicher ist es nicht gerade besonders Communitybehavin wenn man gleich mit den ersten Post in einem Forum auf andere Seiten verweist. Doch meine Absicht ist es keineswegs die Leute von hier wegzuziehen, sondern viel mehr den Leuten was zu bieten, die wie ich dieses Jahr die Fischerprüfung in Bayern antreten.

Falls zu große Gegenwähr gegen mein Gesinnen existiert, werde und kann ich natürlich nichts gegen eine Lösung dieses Threads machen.


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Toxic, eigentlich sollte man die Regeln VOR dem ersten Posting lesen - nur so nebenbei....


 

Da hast Du ja auch Recht mit #6


Der TE kann sich ja mal an nen Mod wenden, dann richtet sich dat schon ...


----------



## ingo327

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

Servus, ich finde super das du sowas gemacht hast. Ich habe es paar mal durchgemacht. Fischhege, Gerätekunde, Rechtsvorschriften das sind fast immer dieselben fragen.
Wenn du das noch schaffst, gratulation.

Gruß Ingo 327


----------



## Fuggy

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

Also Fischhege könnte ich heute schaffen, paar Kollegen vom Kurs helfen mir und diktieren. Am Wochenende könnte dann noch ein Schwung kommen.
Schaffte es bisher nur noch  nicht allzuweit weil mit Spielwarenmesse bei uns im Unternehmen grad die Hölle los ist.


----------



## ingo327

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

Hey superl. Ich bin fast jeden Tag auf Deiner Seite. Und finde es Super was ich da macht.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## karpfenangeler

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

ich find das wirklich auch ne super idee 
mein respekt


----------



## moonraker

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

Frage 3.63 - Antwort A ist falsch. Antwort B is richtig.

ich finde es super was du gemacht hast.


----------



## michi2244

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

@Martin Obelt
 eigentlich sollte man die Regeln VOR dem ersten Posting lesen - nur so  nebenbei.... 	  	22.01.2009 16:13


Servus !!!!:vik:

Zum Fuggy seiner Seite muss ich nur sagen #r#r#r

Bin selber gerade dabei meinen schein zu machen und finde es einfach toll das es sowas gibt,über Google findet mann zwar was aber das sind immer die gleichen fragen(1999-2005).
Und Abwechslung schadet nicht.
Selbst wenn ein paar Antworten Falsch sein sollten kann mann ja bescheid sagen.:m

@Martin Oblet
;+ Hast du dir die regeln durchgelesen als du das erste mal hier was gepostet hast,glaube ich nicht.
Bist wahrscheinlich nur neidisch das dir sowas nicht eingefallen ist .:viknimm es mir nicht übel, ist aber so )

Mfg Michi


----------



## HEWAZA

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

Super gemacht, echt ne tolle Idee! #6

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## wolkenkrieger

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

Hey Fuggy,

schöne Seite - hast dir echt Mühe gegeben.

Einen ganz ernst gemeinten Rat kann ich mir nicht verkneifen: Impressum, Impressum und nochmals Impressum! Es wäre schade, wenn du dir die ganze Arbeit machst, damit so ein toller Abmahnanwalt mal eben gegen dich schiesst.


----------



## Paddy 15

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

HI Fuggy,|wavey:
Klasse Seite !!!
Echt#r und nochmal#r
weiter so!

lg Paddy


----------



## Fuggy

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

erstmal:
Vielen Dank für die vielen Lobpreisungen 


@moonraker:
danke, hab den fehler nun ausgebessert
(falls wer noch fehler findet bitte hier posten!)

@wolkenkrieger:
auch dir danke, das impressum hatte ich schon die ganze zeit, nur vergessen einen link einzufügen: www.myfishing.de/impressum

--------------------------
ich werd mir mühe geben am kommenden WE die restlichen Fragen reinzuhauen.


----------



## moonraker

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

Fuggy -

*Im Fragenkatalog zur staatlichen Fischerprüfung 2009 haben sich zwei Druckfehler eingeschlichen*
Frage 1.160  Bei welcher Fischart kann man Milchner und Rogner an der Ausbildung der Bauchflossen unterscheiden?
angegebene Lösung:  c
richtige Lösung:         b 
Frage 2.72    Welche Pflanzen gehören zu den Überwasserpflanzen?
angegebene Lösung:   a
richtige Lösung:          c

http://www.lfvbayern.de/fischer-machen-schule/tipps/


----------



## Fuggy

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

Oh, vielen Dank für den Hinweis; hab es umgehend ausgebessert und werds heut abend im Kurs auch den anderen Teilnehmern sagen.


----------



## Fuggy

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

so, fertig ... die finger leg ich nun erstmal in eiswasser damit die schwellung zurückgeht 

lernt artig, ist nicht mehr lang bis 07. märz !!!
und gebt mir bescheid wenn ich nen fehler reingehauen hab.


----------



## MetBen

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

Hi,
auch mal von mir Kompliment, lern momentan bei jeder Gelegenheit daran (hab ja viel Gelegenheit - Urlaub!  )

denk wenn ich dran bleib (prüf auch immer im Buch nach, also würde auch Fehler finden) sollte ich für den 7. März auf alles gefasst sein :vik:
danke!


----------



## Stuka1982

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

Hallo erst mal an alle, #h
bin neu hier, also ich finde es den Hammer das man sich die Arbeit macht, eine .de Adresse dafür zahlt und nicht mal ein mini Banner mit Werbung drauf macht.
Ich glaub das die Seite in kürzester Zeit eine ganze menge an Klicks haben wird.


----------



## Fuggy

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

Hinweis:
ein Fehler ist aufgetaucht den ich verbessert habe.
Bei 3.88 stand als richtige Antwort A, richtig ist jedoch B.
Als Hinweis, für diejenigen die sich (wie ich z.b.) einige auf Vorrat ausgedruckt haben 

-----
@ Stuka1982
Danke fürs Lob. Die .de Domain wird mich nun nicht arm machen  , und ich selbst mach ja auch am 7. März die Prüfung, also hab ich selbst einen hohen Nutzen davon.
Die Idee ist mir während der Arbeit eingefallen, und hab auch dort damit angefangen es umzusetzen (aber psst -> nix meinem Chef verraten). Geplant ist noch mehr, nur ich hab mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht in welche Richtung ich das mache; obs mehr ein Blog wird oder sich intensiver mit der Fischerei auseinandersetzt steht noch in den Sternen. Mal nach meinem Urlaub genauer angehen. Jedoch war das Fragengetippe doch viel mehr Aufwand als Gedacht; evtl. bau ich das Modul so um dass die "Öffentlichkeit" Fragen eingeben kann für die zukünftigen Jahrgänge; dann bleibt es auch aktuell.

Zu den Besuchern -> momentan sind im Schnitt 40-50 Leute pro Tag auf der Seite. Werbung drauf zu hauen wäre zwar eine Idee, aber nun auch ein wenig mehr Aufwand dies einzurichten für einen Nutzen der nach dem 7. März eh rapide abnehmen wird. Aber mal schaun, ich wills nicht abschlagen, aber erstmal muss mehr an der Page geschehen, und das hässliche Menu ersetzt werden


----------



## Fuggy

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

sodalla. Herzlichen Glückwunsch allen die (wie auch ich) bestanden haben.

-------------------
nach meinem wohlverdienten urlaub werd ich mich mal an die seite ranmachen und etwas erweitern, sodass auch die 2010er Prüflinge auch einen Nutzen davon haben. Stay tuned.


----------



## hoizwurm

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

von mir auch herzlichen glückwunsch habs heut auch hinter mich gebracht und bestanden.
Danke auch dir nochmal dass du dir die mühe mit dieser super seite gegeben hast hat sicher auch sehr vielen geholfen

mfg andy


----------



## pedro07

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

Hallo Fuggy,

tolle Arbeit, schade das wir nicht in Bayern wohnen, mein Sohn bereitet sich gerade auf die Prüfung in Schleswig-Holstein vor.


----------



## Forellenlover

*AW: Zufallsprüfung Fischerprüfung Bayern 2009*

Die Seite ist echt toll !!!! Fínd ich super die Idee!


----------

